

Gizmodo Joins The Internet War on TSA With 100 ‘Leaked’ Body Scans - jdp23
http://blogs.forbes.com/kashmirhill/2010/11/16/gizmodo-joins-the-internet-war-on-tsa-with-100-leaked-body-scans/

======
taylorbuley
I'm biased, but Kash has the best blog around if you're interested in keeping
up with privacy (and anti-privacy) issues

~~~
jdp23
It's a great blog, and so is Forbes' security blog The Firewall. As a techie
it was hard for me to start thinking of Forbes as a go-to place for this kind
of information but I've been impressed.

